# Subs rally.. Annual get together



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Hi all, it's been an uphill struggle to find a suitable location to hold this years get together, we approached Lickhill Manor which was already booked for a rally, and they have given MHF the extra space req'd to hold our annual do!
Also nukeadmin's Labrador websites members are holding thier bash at the same time and same location!
So if you wish to take part in this years Rally, add your name to the list 
HERE

No hard standings, it's all well drained level grass, however that hopefully should'nt be an issue with R.V's in the middle of August 

Dates are the weekend of the 17/18 August for your diaries, please note that there are NO EHU's available on this rally.

Regards M&D


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

*Global Get together*

Hi All

Phew well thanks Mandy & Dave the annual Global Get Together Rally (that was the subs rally last year) will be held at Lickhill Manor this year in August.
The first 60 on the list will have one nights camping free as long as you are a subscriber.

We hope as many as possible can make it and its only £4pn so even if you don't get to be in the 1st 60 it's not an expensive weekend.

Jacquie


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

I'll have to book the time off, but we'll be there!


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

I think I have already put my name on the list for this one, must go and check.

Yep I did...........but how do I confirm booking if it's not a show rally. Do I make a booking with Lickhill Manor direct first and then click the link?


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

No need to do anything Rita, just turn up and pay on the day!


----------



## hippypair (May 1, 2005)

I see on the list of attendees some have a confirmed yes.How can I do this? I had previously said that I would be attending Mandy and Daves rally on this date,at this site.
regards Terry.


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

ok thanks,

So no need for me to change to confirmed status, you will do that for me/or not req.


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

yep will sort it for you Rita :wink:


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Rita and Terry I will confirm you both as attending.

Jacquie


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Many many thanks  

It's in my diary  now. Just got to remember to come back from France :wink: Only joking, back in July. Next on the agenda to book with show organisers for the Malvern show then I'm all set, will do it before going on holiday.


----------



## LeoK (Apr 21, 2006)

*Lickhill Manor get together*

.
"**** Expletives deleted ****

With much regret, won't be able to make this one due to conflicting booking.

We just know that you will all enjoy it immensely.

Have fun for us too.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

I'm booked (provisional) for this rally but have decided not to come as it will be too stressful for our dogs, one or two dogs ok 100's of labs I don't think so. One of our dogs wasn't socialised as a puppy.


So how do I go about removing my name from the list and freeing it up for someone else?

Regards Frank


----------



## cobaltkoala (Sep 11, 2006)

*CONFIRMING!*

We cant find our confirming link E-Mail.
We thought we had confirmed. DOH!
Can someone with the technology please change us to Confirmed.

many thanks


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Frank

Confirm this with Nuke but I think that although there will be some camping a lot of the labs will be day visitors on the Saturday only


stew


----------



## Frantone (Sep 6, 2006)

*Annual do*

Hi Mandy & Dave

Can we attend the annual do for just the Saturday night?
If so we will confirm.
Tony & Frances


----------



## 88870 (May 10, 2005)

Bit of a bummer if you are allergic to dogs eh! 

Thankfully we aren't and our staffie will think all of her birthdays have come at once!  

We'll bring the football, someone else can referee! :lol: :lol:


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Sallytraffic Frank do you want me to delete you from the rally list? I am sure your doggies will be ok we might be able to find you a small corner away from the Lab thingy.


Cobalkoala Kevin I will confirm you as attending



Frantone yes you can attend for just the Saturday


Jacquie


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

LadyJ said:


> Sallytraffic Frank do you want me to delete you from the rally list? I am sure your doggies will be ok we might be able to find you a small corner away from the Lab thingy.
> 
> Cobalkoala Kevin I will confirm you as attending
> 
> ...


Yes please

Frank


----------



## Sagedog (Jun 28, 2005)

Sorry guys we are in France for the frtnight and will miss the rally I am suer it will be a great weekend.

Enjoy


----------



## cobaltkoala (Sep 11, 2006)

*Soccer Mutts*



wurz said:


> We'll bring the football, someone else can referee! :lol: :lol:


Izzy our Jack Russell wants to be Centre Forward, she is negtotating with Madrid but will put that off to play in the MHF cup.


----------



## 102337 (Jan 6, 2007)

*confirmation*

hello all
can somebody please confirm me as booked 
regards
alan


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Alan consider yourself confirmed :lol: 

Can all thoes on the list please let me or Clianthus know that they will definately be coming Thanks



Jacquie


----------



## Grandma (Jan 25, 2006)

OOoo! Was quite excited when I saw the dates. I'm free. Apart from the C&CC holiday rallies , most other 'Clubs' rallies are in term time. Since I shall be off this Island and in England in August I have confirmed and marked the dates in my holiday diary. I used to live in Shropshire so it is near my old stamping ground. See you there.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Grandma,

Look forward to meeting you there. Which CCC holiday rallies are you going to you never know we might be on them as well :lol: 


Jacquie


----------



## Leapy (May 15, 2005)

Have added my name to attendees -please will you confirm


Leapy


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

All confirmed Leapy Pete :lol: 


Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All,

Weather permitting we are hoping to have an American Supper on the Saturday. For those of you the do not know what this is it is where every van attending supplies a plate of food which is placed on tables for all to help themselves. Those with BBQ's will all cook anything that is given to them to cook (not the kids :lol: ). We all line our tables and chairs up and all bring you own booze.

We would like to have a raffle so if you could all supply a raffle prize say no more than £5 in value it would be a great help. Please note you do not have to only if you want to.

More to follow when we have thought of it :lol: 

Jacquie


----------



## lesbro (May 1, 2005)

*Annual*

Please can Joe and I be confirmed as attending the Annual, I don't know how else to do it. We will be returning from the FICC in Southern Ireland and wonder if anybody else will be going there. Lesley


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Lesbro

All confirmed now look forward to meeting you both.


Jacquie


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

*Yes please*

Dates duly noted on calendar  
Please confirm me :wink:


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

All confirmed Trica now when is the christening :lol: 


Jacquie


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

Thanks Jacquie.

I shall be christening the motorhome at the Real Ale Train rally - very suitable I think :lol: 

Look forward to seeing everyone again.


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Can you please confirm us as attending . . Ta !


----------



## CLS (Jul 25, 2005)

Can i be confirmed please..........thanks Mark


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi



> Those with BBQ's will all cook anything that is given to them to cook


Best the Labrador forum lock their dogs away then :lol:

stew


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Vicdidcdoc confirmed

qe2 confirmed


Artona we ain't roasting doggies :lol: :lol: :lol: 


Jac


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Jac

Phewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww, thats a relief :lol: :lol: 

stew


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

Jacqui can you confirm Duncan and I as attendees - after doing the first MHF rally this will be my second.... last year we were in France.

Look forward to meeting up with you all

Carol and Duncan


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Carol all confirmed look forward to meeting you at last


Jacquie


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

LadyJ said:


> Hi Carol all confirmed look forward to meeting you at last
> 
> Jacquie


Likewise.... and thanks for confirming us.

Carol


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Carol may well have forgotten the MHF rally where we met; but I never have. And this doesn't include the MHF Bristol meet either, where we were next to each other.

I'm not hurt, really, I'm not.

   

Dave


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

DABurleigh said:


> Carol may well have forgotten the MHF rally where we met; but I never have. And this doesn't include the MHF Bristol meet either, where we were next to each other.
> 
> I'm not hurt, really, I'm not.
> 
> ...


Dave the Bristol Balloon rally was a CC rally....I still believe I have only done two Sportsman's rallies, one for MHF and the one for the motorhome-list.....

But Bristol was definitely a CC rally as I had originally booked it with the CCC - until you pointed out that the rally field for the CC was nearer, so I changed it....

Memory - what's that!

Carol

Anyway how could I ever forget you - never...so don't cry Dave.... my arm isn't long enough to wipe away those tears!


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

Dave - my apolgies, bended knee etc., I have just spoken to Duncan and he reminded me that the first MHF rally with Dave there was when he gave a TV as a prize in the quiz and ' the snail' Barry won it. The second was when I gave a small ironing board .... (mind you I reckon that was the mh-list quiz)

But hey, what matters...I shall get to another one....and that will be between the CCC Holiday sites we do in the summer, like Brixham, and Weymouth, and a couple of others as well, such good value for money, and the latter we have been going to for the last four years....

Take care all...
Carol


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

"after doing the first MHF rally this will be my second"

Carol,

Your 1st MHF rally: May 14/15 2004
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-12129.html#12129

Your 2nd MHF rally: June 24/26 2005
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-54.html#54
(see your third line in first post as backup to 1st rally above)
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modul...oto_Gallery&file=index&include=view_album.php

Your 3rd MHF rally/meet: Bristol Balloon Fiesta (yes, on a CC field)
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-137578.html#137578
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modul...oto_Gallery&file=index&include=view_album.php

I really don't want to publish that photo I have of you blotto surrounded by chinking empty wine bottles, but if you insist on only having only been to a single MHF rally/meet to date, and that was with nuke present, when I've been to two others with you where nuke wasn't there, you will force my hand .... 

Dave


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

We meet again  

This will be our second MHF rally as we also attended the First inaugural rally at the Sportsmans Inn. (mind you we did go to Shepton Show in Jan)


----------



## hannah29 (Feb 13, 2006)

can you confirm us please

Hannah


----------



## hannah29 (Feb 13, 2006)

apologies have done it myself via the e mail.....didn't realise i could :roll:


----------



## Grandma (Jan 25, 2006)

To Lady J
I will put a Grandma MHF sign in my Van window on C&CC rallies and the Van is IOM reg which means it has the Three Legs on Man on the Reg plate not the blue EU sign. IOM is not a full member of the EU, Or a member of the UK either. I use C&CC rallies in the summer as you do not usually have to book and have found them all very friendly. Hoping to be at the one at Bishop's Waltham at Easter, part of a quick hop down England from Heysham ferry via Cornwall and then back through Hampshire then up to the ferry home.


----------



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

*subs rally*

Greetings,

Would have loved to have gone but we had already booked Clumber Park some time ago, it a pity it was planned for the same weekend. Mind you we shall not be going to the music festival as I have found out it is about a mile walk and the cost is very expensive, we shall have to reconsider.

I will have to talk to Chris again as she did not fancy Clumber Park in the first place.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Humber-traveller Peter you now have your name down for both which is it you are attending please so that I can delete you from one of them :roll: :lol: 


Jacquie


----------



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

*rally*

Greetings,

Jaqiue, Chris does not want to go to Clumber Park now so she asked me to put the subs one down provisionally because there is not much point going all the way to Clumber Park and not going to the music festival with everyone else.

So we are going to discuss this tonight and decide tomorrow and cancel one of them.

I may even cancel them both and end up at the Humber Bridge.

I will keep you posted.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All,

Could those of you that are bringing children please let either myself or Clianthus know there ages and sex please. Thanks


Only 2 spaces left now for a free night unless anybody cancels.


Jacquie


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi everone

There are now 60 on the list for this rally but the majority are unconfirmed!!!

As only the 1st 60 on the list get 1 nights free camping, please confirm if you are DEFINITELY attending or contact the rally team to remove your name if you have decided not to go. This will give other members a chance of the free places. Thanks


----------



## IrishMike (May 1, 2005)

Hi All,
I have just booked a provisional place for us.
We came over for Binton last year and had a whale of a time.
So I will try to book the summer hol in this period and we will spend it in Blighty ( Or Wales perhaps!). Then see if a reasonable crossing is still to be had.

So to answer Lady J about the Kids I will bring the two (plus myself of course)
Both boys Liam who will have just turned 7 ( 9 days before) and Joe who will be no bother as he will be just 8 months.

Leading on from this I would ask for any sugestions where we could proceed to after the rally. We probably would like a campsite with kids facilities (Mandatory pool) so any suggestions would be welcome.

Mike


----------



## hannah29 (Feb 13, 2006)

IrishMike said:


> Leading on from this I would ask for any sugestions where we could proceed to after the rally. We probably would like a campsite with kids facilities (Mandatory pool) so any suggestions would be welcome.
> 
> Mike


i can recommend the hoburne site at cotswold water park. we went last year with an 8 year old and an 8 month old and it was lovely. we don't usually attend the holiday parks because they are a bit crowded and can be rowdy at times but this was definately one of the better ones
http://www.hoburne.com/cotswold_main.asp

lady j - with reference to kids we have a 9 year old and an 18 month old daughter

hannah


----------



## 103066 (Feb 20, 2007)

LadyJ said:


> Hi All, Could those of you that are bringing children please let either myself or Clianthus know there ages and sex please. Thanks
> Jacquie


Hi Jacquie
We'll be bringing just the one wee boy, who will be 15mths old by then. 
Looking forward to it!
Cheers, Kerry


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Grandma,

Might see you at Bishop Waltham as we are heading that way after the Ale Train Rally. We will be the Adria towing a red Matiz with MHF's plastered all over the place :lol: 

Hi Irish Mike

So it was another boy then will you be trying again :lol: look forward to seeing the new addition at Lickhill.

Hi Hannah29

Is the 9 year old male of female ?

Hi Florrie130

Look forward to seeing you there Kerry & family


Are any more of you bringing children :?: the reason we want to know is because An99uk Angie and Snelly Shane will be organising things for the children to do over the weekend all being well and weather permitting.


Can all those on the list that are not confirmed please let either myself or Clianthus Jenny know that they will definately be there (baring accidents)so that we can confirm you. Thanks


Jacquie


----------



## cobaltkoala (Sep 11, 2006)

*Children?*

Hi Jacquie,
Just the usual two...

Jamie 13
and
Meegan 9


----------



## Ginamo (Sep 5, 2006)

Dear Jacquie,

I thought we were confirmed for Lickhill but having checked, found that we weren't.

I didn't get the E mail and don't know how to do it without. Please could you confirm us and apologies for not having done it sooner.

Alec and Gina


----------



## hannah29 (Feb 13, 2006)

LadyJ said:


> Hi Hannah29
> 
> Is the 9 year old male of female ?
> 
> Jacquie


female - sorry for not being clear


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Ginamo

Alec & Gina all confirmed


Hi Hannah29 Thanks

Hi Coblatkoala Kevin Thanks



Thanks.


Jacquie


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

Dear M&D
I put my name down about a month ago but dont know how to confirm, on my e-mail from MHF it said go to the url above I dont what a url is also no EHU allowed whats that? sorry if I sound thick but I am a complete virgin.
Regards LODDY


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

HI Loddy

I will confirm you now.

You should have got an e.mail from us and to confirm you are going, you click on the link in the e.mail and that confirms you.

EHU is electric hook ups, there is no electric on the rally field for this rally.



Jacquie


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

Thanks very much sounds like I will be looked after
regards LODDY


----------



## IrishMike (May 1, 2005)

Hi Lady J,
Please don;t wish it on me!
Joe little angel that he is has only just started sleeping without feeds during the night (about 7 hours), 
Either we are getting old or we completely forgot what the first was like :roll: 

But that Aside we got a very cheap crossing on Sea France 73 pounds (209 Euro) in August for a two week return!!!

So I have confirmed,
See ye all there if we don;t see you at Ganspete (bad spelling I know) :wink:


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi, Mike

Glad the new addition is starting to behave himself!

Didn't spot you on the list for Gandspette. Looking forward to seeing you there!  

Gerald


----------



## barrosa (May 9, 2005)

*subs rally*

Hi Jackie please confirm us for the rally all 3 days.Thanks


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Barrosa,

All confirmed you do realise this is just 2 nights camping I hope Friday & Saturday leave on Sunday.


Jacquie


----------



## barrosa (May 9, 2005)

*subs rally*

Hi Lady J yes thats fine just calling in before we head of to france for a couple of months


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

Irina & I wish to attend :wink:


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Jolly good RR John have you added yourself to the rally list and shall I confirm you and would you mind getting rid of the bugs before you attend the rally please :lol: 


Jacquie


----------



## Minerva (May 22, 2006)

MandandDave
Would you please remove me from the list, as I am due an operation late July so I may not be fit enough by that weekend. regards 

Bill (Minerva)


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

LadyJ said:


> Jolly good RR John have you added yourself to the rally list and shall I confirm you and would you mind getting rid of the bugs before you attend the rally please :lol:
> 
> Jacquie


Will you please confirm us :wink:


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Minerva I will remove you from the rally list now.



RR now that is much better :wink: a nice butterfly and you are confirmed :lol: 


Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

HI All,

There are still a lot of folks unconfirmed on this rally if you cannot confirm yourselves please let myself or Clianthus know and we will confirm you. If you are not showing confirmed you will be deleted from the rally list on the rally date closure.


Jacquie


----------



## johnandcharlie (May 2, 2007)

I'm thinking of going, but can't book until I know what my plans are. Too busy clearing the house and getting the van ready at the moment.


----------



## hippypair (May 1, 2005)

Hi,
Could someone remove us from the Global Subs Rally list as we are now unable to attend as my nephew and his wife are visiting us from New Zealand.
We hope to meet up with you all at a future rally.

Regards Terry and Pat.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Terry and Pat

Jen and Jac are away at lincoln at present with no internet access and some of us are babysitting here. If they haven't answered after the weekend I should pm.


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Terry or Pat

Shane (snelly) can remove you as well, he will be around over the weekend if you want to pm him


stew


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

hippypair said:


> Hi,
> Could someone remove us from the Global Subs Rally list as we are now unable to attend as my nephew and his wife are visiting us from New Zealand.
> We hope to meet up with you all at a future rally.
> 
> Regards Terry and Pat.


Enjoy seeing your family!

I've removed you off the list. Take care. x


----------



## allan01273 (May 23, 2007)

We have already booked and confirmed but have just read the early thread and note your request for details of children attending. 

This will be our first MHF rally (being very new members) and we are really looking forward to meeting up with other motorhomers. We used to be caravanners and still regularly rally with our local Caravan Club Centre. We come back from France on the 14th August, and have Tuesday, Wednesday and Thursday at work then travel to the rally on Friday!!

We being Allan & Dorothy and our 14 year old son James (plus Kezi our golden retriever who is 7 in August - she is missing out on France but will have a holiday with relatives in Sussex!)


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Allan

Thanks for letting us know. I'll pass the info to an99uk and snelly who are organising the kids activities.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

I see we have quite a few on the rally list that are not confirmed :roll: could the following please let Clianthus or me know that they will be attending this rally so that we can confirm you. If you are not going to attend please let us know as this will give others that are further down the list a chance of a free night. Thanks.

Pammy
motorhomer2
wurz
Stuffed2
Rapide561
Mike800966
Scotjimland
skid
JimM
ash
DunHoming


Jacquie


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Im waiting for my place to be confirmed with Artona, once it is, i'll remove myself from the list.


----------



## 97395 (Jan 22, 2006)

Yes! Please confirm us Jacqui!
Like the boot sale idea too! ( as long as I don't end up buying loads myself!!)
We thoroughly enjoyed the full time meet at Top End Farm and hope to meet lots of new friends at the Global Rally too!

Marie


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Marie

You are now confirmed.

Look forward to meeting you.


----------



## IrishMike (May 1, 2005)

This may be a silly question but over here all we can see on the news is that most of the UK is under water. Is the rally field clear or swimming>
I am getting a bit nervous as two weeks in the rain does not sound so appealing for our main holiday,
We are hoping the the weather will turn and things dry out before mid August,


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi IrishMike

The weather really has been atrocious here, and still is in a lot of places.

All I can tell you is that I spoke to the site this morning and the owner said that the rally field at this site is very free-draining. They had a rally for 150 caravans and motorhomes last weekend and no-one was stuck or had to be pulled out by their tractor (they said they do have two tractors for use in an emergency).

Their touring site on the other hand is very wet indeed and at the moment they only have 8 usable pitches out of a possible 78!!!

So we are all hoping that the weather improves before August, surely there can't be that much rain left!!!!!


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

Could someone remove me from the subs rally, something has come up and I no longer can attend.

Thanks LOddy


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

loddy said:


> Could someone remove me from the subs rally, something has come up and I no longer can attend.
> 
> Thanks LOddy


Sorry to hear you can't make it. I've taken you off the list.


----------



## lecky7 (May 29, 2005)

*Lickhill Rally*

We have just returned from the Continent & seen all the floods around the Severn. Is the Rally still on? Has anybody looked at the site? Hope everything is still ok, looking forward to meeting everybody :lol: Mike W.


----------



## an99uk (May 12, 2005)

*Lickhill Rally*

I think you would get more information following the "Global Rally" info or sending a PM to lady J or clianthus

Angie


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Hi Lecky 7

I have joined your post onto this rally thread, we would like to keep all the info together  I can understand your concerns having just arrived home from probably better weather, so if you look back at the post made by clianthus you will see the rally staff have spoken with site and are reviewing on a constant basis.

clianthus post  http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-280685.html#280685

MHS...Rob


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Everyone

I understand all your concerns about flooding on the site, however we are keeping in touch. 

I spoke to them on 20/7 and they told me they weren't flooded but very wet, however they assured me that the rally field drains really well.

The Labrador Forum are holding their annual get-together at Lickhill on the same weekend as us and this post was put on their forum on 26/7:-

" I have now spoken to Lickhill and at present the river is still where it should be and they are not flooded by it. The area is very wet as one would expect but at this stage they are not unduely concerned. With the amount of water they have had, although not flooded, they are not using the rally field this weekend as all their drainage ditches are full.

To be honest a lot can happen between now and the 18th of August - it will only take a couple of lovely days and everything will be back to normal.

Hope this helps and i will update you again in a week or so"

So as you can see we are trying to keep up to date and will certainly let you know if there is a problem.


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Everybody

Just thought I'd post directions to the site and schedule of what's happening at this rally.

If you are attending, please print it off and bring it with you.


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

just a little bump :wink:


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi



> just a little bump


girl or boy Jen, congratulations whichever :lol: :lol:

stew


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Cheeky devil!! I just wish I was young enough


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Everyone

Don't forget to download and print the attachment in my earlier post, I will have a few with me for anyone who forgets to take theirs!!!!

I have also spoken to the site manager at Lickhill Manor this morning to check on the state of the rally field, she said it hadn't flooded but had been very wet with the drainage ditches full. This was due to the large amount of rain and not the river bursting its banks. She said it was now drying out nicely and looking at the weather forcast for the next week or so should be nice and dry by the time we get there.

So we all pray for sun, and that's an order not a request :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

We still have the following folks that are not confirmed for this rally


Pammy
Skid
JimM
DunHoming
royandhelen

If you are not attending could you please let myself or Clianthus know a.s.a.p you will be deleted off the rally list on the 10/08/2007 if you are not confirmed as attending.

Jacquie


----------



## Grandma (Jan 25, 2006)

have PM'd Clianthus as unable to attend owing to family hol changes. Hope you all have lots of fun. I am on a PC in a Libray in Hants and just bought an umbrella as it's pouring with rain here. I am staying at The C&CC rally at Ballard school in the new Forest. In the Car park there as the Sports field is too wet for Motorhomes. 
Maybe I will be able to cacth up with you all next year
Love from Grandma.


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Grandma

Thanks for letting me know, I have taken you off the list.


Hi Stuffed2

Thanks for the PM, I have removed you from the list as well.

So that just leaves 5 to let us know:-

Pammy
Skid
JimM
Dunhoming
royandhelen


We really would appreciate it if you could make a definite decision, and let us know.


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Thanks Mike800966

I confirmed you when I received your original PM.

The following still need to let us know:-

Pammy
JimM
beamer


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi

Thanks to skid and DunHoming for replying to the e-mail, I have removed you both from the list.

That only leaves the above 3 to let me know, Look forward to hearing from you all.


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi royandhelen

Thanks for answering the e-mail. I have confirmed you on the list.

Look forward to seeing you there. There are lot's of new faces at this rally, please bear with me cos I'm no good with names, especially when everyone has 2!!


----------

